# How to of Shirt dying.. not just tie dying



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

What are some good resources for getting the best results when dying your tees or other clothing? Is there an Industrial Ink that just works the best, giving vivid results?

Is Dying your own shirts really that cost effective??

sorry for the bombardment of Questions, but All of this should be discussed here..


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I looked into this awhile back and bookmarked:
Paula Burch's How to Tie Dye

The site while fairly dated and looks fairly dated, has many great examples and how they were made. I'm still thinking about doing it possibly later this year, but then I'm afraid people would think I'm a hippie. I used to have hair down to my arse, so people who have known me for that long, would definitely call me one...


----------

